# New to the forum



## 4-REEL (Jun 28, 2012)

Okuma infusion and scientific angler..........any good for a beginner?Want to try fly fishing from my kayak (Hobie Adventure).:whistling:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome. Is okuma infusion a rod? brands really dont matter as much as specs of your rod. a nice tight action 7wt will catch alot of fish around here. If you have a scientific anglers system 2 reel, they are actually really good reels. Been around a while, solid beginners reel. welcome to the forum.


----------



## 4-REEL (Jun 28, 2012)

*Combos*

The Okuma infusion is an 8wt rod/reel combo they sell at academy.The scientific angler is a 7/8 wt combo they sell at wal-mart for saltwater.Thanx for the reply.


----------

